# CodeGuru Technical FAQs > CodeGuru Individual FAQs >  C++ Preprocessor: What are '__FILE__' and '__LINE__'?

## Yves M

*Q:* What are '__FILE__' and '__LINE__'?

*A:* '__FILE__' and '__LINE__' are predefined macros and part of the C/C++ standard.  During preprocessing, they are replaced respectively by a constant string holding the current file name and by a integer representing the current line number.

There are other preprocessor variables including:
'__DATE__' -> a string literal of the form "Mmm dd yyyy"
'__TIME__' -> a string literal of the form "hh:mm:ss"
'__TIMESTAMP__' -> a string literal of the form "Mmm dd yyyy hh:mm:ss"
'__FUNCTION__' -> a string literal which contains the function name  (this is part of C99, the new C standard and not all C++ compilers support it)

FAQ contributed by: [Kevin Hall] [Axter]

----------

